# Sioux Falls FT results



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Any news from the open yet?


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Or Minors?


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

:?:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ricky Elston said:


> :?:


He meant the minor stakes Ricky.... Qual and derby.....  

Angie


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

Angie B said:


> Ricky Elston said:
> 
> 
> > :?:
> ...


I'm aware of that, I have run a trial or two or three before....looking for any results. Figured at least Booty would have posted something since his dog is running (or at least his pro is).


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Well now there was a misunderstanding.......  

I coulda sworn you were confused...... Guess the joke is on me.

Angie


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

No worries Mrs. Angie 8)


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

This is what I have written down. I apoligize in advance if I've gotten anything wrong.

Open:

1st - Pozzy's Points to Profit / Charles & Yvonne Hays / Charles Hays
2nd - Candlewood's Rulin' the Roost / Bill and Bev Busler / Jim Beck
3rd - Wildwood's Emmenthal / Jane and Stephen Paul / Bobby George
4th - Karen's Alabama Abbie / Karen Chapman / Jeff Horsley
RJ - Rock River Lecia / Bruce Sampson / Bobby George
J - Roughwaters Judge Adv. Gen. / Jim Beck / Jim Beck
J - Joey's Zoom Zoom / Jim Carlisle / Bobby George
J - By Golden Ponds Easy Livin / David & Muriel Honeycutt / Bobby George

Amateur:

1st - Eva-Ethel Proby-Weber / Alanson Brown III / Alanson Brown III
2nd - Black Horse's Cancun Condo / Susan Krechel / Susan Krechel
3rd - Gunstocks Fast Eddy Felson / Charles & Yvonne Hays / Charles Hays
4th - Sunshine Dinah Soar / Bill Burks / Bill Burks
RJ - Crow Rivers Cougar's Mad Max / Roger Weller / Roger Weller
J - Lost Orchard's In the Rough / Carl Ruffalo / Carl Ruffalo
J - Sureshot's Little Party Girl / Amy Hunt / Amy Hunt
J - Pozzy's Points to Profit / Charles & Yvonne Hays / Charles Hays

Didn't get the Qualifying down, sorry. :?

However, I would like to congratulate the Grevelos' on their RJam with Apollo, and Paul Gum on his Jam with Ice. Good going guys! And to Dennis Pugh with his placement with "His Airness" - sorry I forgot, was it a second???

Derby:

1st - Candlewood's Right on Ruby Reynolds / Sue & Bob Levin / Mary Howley
2nd - Trumarc's Archbishop / Steven Karr / Kandi Workman
3rd - Muddy Mo's Oxbow Otter / Monte Wulf / Jim Beck
4th - Bayou-Star Beyond Independent / Suzan Caire / Clint Avant
Jams,
Sister Lucy's Worth the Wait / Mike White / Clint Avant
Calumet's Mein Soupser / Harold & Sharon Gierman / Sharon Gierman
Premier's RSK Powerstroke / Scott Anthony / Bill Hillmann
Brackish Water Dark Warrior / Brian Moser / ?
Sureshot's Little Latin Lover / Amy Hunt / Amy Hunt
Maple Creek's Calumet's Coyote / Sharon & Harold Gierman / Sharon Gierman
Hawkeye's Sea Wolf / Bill & Mary Hillman / Bill Hillman


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Congrats to Mary Howley and Steve Karr!!!! Good on you two. Kudo's also to Amy Hunt.......

Nice Derby guys!!!!!

Angie


----------



## aaron james (Jun 14, 2005)

Congrats to Bev Busler on Rooster qualifying for the national


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

What, no controversy at this trial!!!

I heard the wind was blowing really hard, damn Mother Nature. :wink: 

Made it to the third series in the Open, then a Poison Bird got my too excitable dog in trouble. 

Slammed the land quad and blind. Isn't marking of primary importance, dam tricky Poison Birds on water blind!!! 

What were the judges thinking? :lol: 

Congrats to Jeff Horsley and Abby on the Open 4th! 8)


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Mr Booty said:


> What, no controversy at this trial!!!
> 
> I heard the wind was blowing really hard, damn Mother Nature. :wink:
> 
> ...


Wind wasn't bad, but plenty of off and on rain. I didn't see much of the open but I heard that the land quad was brutal.

Mark said that you need to spend less time playing on the internet.


----------

